# Depressed



## Mac (Jan 30, 2012)

Wow, been learning so much here. Just realized all the wonderful things that maybe hiding in my log piles and I don't know it. The fear of trashing some unknown treasure is depressing, but as the wife reminded me;"well at least you are not just pushing into a pile and burning it". So my journey begins: to learn what and how to cut, and then how to protect and hopefully market. I have been looking for a (terms) thread, as there are words that I have no Idea what you-all is talking about. HELP !


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 30, 2012)

Mac, Don't be depressed be joyful of all the wonderful suprises that you have in those logs. I do not saw but love reading about it. I am more of a scavenger-I buy wood off of craigslist that somebody had in their barn for 12 years but never found a project that they dared use it. Wood has to be cut and made into something to fullfill it's destiny-well at least our perception of it's destiny. Start cuttin and stackin and enjoy. And if nobody has told you please do not forget the pictures.................


----------



## Kevin (Jan 30, 2012)

Mac you aren't depressed. In Texas we call what you're going through . . . 



Joe Rebuild said:


> ...Texans, they have their own language..



. . . _fixin' to git ready to start cuttin' up a heap o' logs, and you got to git yer mind squared away fer that._ 


See that's not depression. It's just that you're overwhelmed by all the possibilities. You'll be alright before the blade exits that very first slab. There's no ugly wood in those logs so you you can't saw any ugly lumber out of those logs. Start sawing. And make sure to charge that camera battery before you do. 


.


----------



## JMC (Jan 30, 2012)

Mac here's your first term to learn (Flitch) saw the log right through the center of the (Pith/Heart) that will give you a 50/50 shot at getting the best treasure. I'm not suggesting to do every log like this, just the ones you suspect as being treasure chests.


----------



## Mac (Jan 31, 2012)

JMC said:


> Mac here's your first term to learn (Flitch) saw the log right through the center of the (Pith/Heart) that will give you a 50/50 shot at getting the best treasure. I'm not suggesting to do every log like this, just the ones you suspect as being treasure chests.



Well I see I will need a note book and pencil... ok that sounds great, so far I have only milled for dimensional lumber. My mill came with a getting started book that has a lot of good info on milling(the basics of setting up and such), but not about the treasure hunt side of milling. And thanks to all for the support!


----------



## Mac (Feb 1, 2012)

ok guys; what's a Burl? (I had a burro once and didn't much like that! ) and what part of da tree is that?


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 1, 2012)

simple terms a burl is that big knarly wart like thing that grows on a tree and when you open it up the grain goes every which way. Not technical description but should give you the idea.


----------



## Mac (Feb 1, 2012)

ok, kinda like truffles, just got to be lucky:wacko1: to find a good one!


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 1, 2012)

Ah Mac, I think they are a little chewier but with plenty of fiber!!


----------

